# What do you train for ?



## nathanlowe

*What do you train for to gain ?*​
Size12924.90%Strength254.83%Power142.70%Endurance40.77%Size & Strength34666.80%


----------



## nathanlowe

Put this poll together as im interested in what all of the board members train for to achieve.


----------



## wylde99

Why isnt vanity there?

becaus thats why i train.


----------



## nathanlowe

Didnt think of adding that one.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

I wanna get hench and smash people up in the cage.


----------



## Guest

To look like a cartoon character and get 100% of black girls screaming at me and asking to feel my arms not only 70% like i get now:lol:


----------



## nathanlowe

hmm thats another thing i missed off.

why do you train ?

to get some lovely black girls feeling me up.


----------



## itraininthedark

mmmmm choclate... :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## wogihao

:lol: pretty much sums it up for me.

That and to look like a 90s mass monster.


----------



## Guest

not forgetting the women and general well being


----------



## ghostdog

size & strength, more concerned with size though


----------



## Ironhorse

Maximal strength whilst having a decent looking body.


----------



## Paul1436114510

So i feel im better than everyone else.


----------



## LEWIS

addiction


----------



## Kezz

too look the best i can, eventually!! not to ****d about being really strong anymore, decent size, good shape, small waist etc 15-16 stone


----------



## Guest

Paul said:


> So i feel im better than everyone else.


if you ever compete that may not be the best approach lol


----------



## MrGum

Endorphines.

Also something I think the shrinks call mascochistic narcissism.

Gum


----------



## leveret

To look good, better performance, feel good, fun

thats in order


----------



## N2GB

Gets me out of house away from all the stress at home...

Not to mention the health benfits and the look & feel good factor... :thumbup1:


----------



## dru0111

Started after I got knocked out by some chav at 15, turned into a chemical and mental addiction. Train for size, 99% of blokes do.


----------



## Paul1436114510

Mrdaveyk said:


> if you ever compete that may not be the best approach lol


I have no intention of ever competing, i love living the bodybuilding lifestyle 24/7 but realisticaly to compete, id need to take steroids to do well in major comps and that isnt the route i want to go down.


----------



## chrisj22

For sluts who want my jelly


----------



## Iron19

Well to gain more size but they are so many more factors. Vanity, to feel good etc.....


----------



## Guest

dru0111 said:


> turned into a chemical and mental addiction.


That sounds healthy:tongue:


----------



## ParaManiac

dru0111 said:


> Started after I got knocked out by some chav


Oh no,i hope Liam's new avvy isn't giving you flashbacks


----------



## nathanlowe

Ive decided im going to start training for size.


----------



## chrisj22

nathanlowe said:


> Ive decided im going to start training for size.


congratuations, that's lovely news.

xxx


----------



## ParaManiac

nathanlowe said:


> Ive decided im going to start training for size.


Heinz's and Warburton's will be made up!


----------



## nathanlowe

ParaManiac said:


> Heinz's and Warburton's will be made up!


Im hoping to secure a sponsorship deal off of them.

After beans and barms for breakfast i have just achieved 2 PBs.

haha. :rockon:


----------



## ParaManiac

Well done :thumbup1:


----------



## ParaManiac

Paul said:


> I have no intention of ever competing, i love living the bodybuilding lifestyle 24/7 but realisticaly to compete, id need to take steroids to do well in major comps and that isnt the route i want to go down.


BNBF?


----------



## kawikid

I wanna look good naked


----------



## Toregar

Health

I want someone's first impression of me to be, "God dayuuum!"

Strength

In that order.


----------



## manson

I put size and strength as "looking in the mirror and having the urge to play with myself" just wasn't up there.

Seriously though it's for me and no fooker else :cool2:


----------



## JawD

Health (I want to live as long as I can!)

Feel good by looking good.


----------



## nathanlowe

How do you guys go about getting size and strength ?

I have just been doing 4 x 6.


----------



## GetNbig

cos me and my bro went to ibiza and he got all the women and i had to settle for the fat friend


----------



## dwells

hi there am new to site but been training on and off for about 2 years.

am now training for size and have upped the intensity and lowered the reps. Am feeling less fat in the trousers, (2 inches) and looking better in mirror but scales have gone up. Is it poss to lose fat and gain mass poundage at the same ratio in the same time frame? 4Months

Was 13stone 6 now 13.9 only 5FT 6 tall


----------



## adzk469

Aesthetics and size as I want to compete 

Previously, I trained for strength but then realised who actually cares what you lift??


----------



## nathanlowe

adzk469 said:


> Aesthetics and size as I want to compete
> 
> Previously, I trained for strength but then realised who actually cares what you lift??


Exactly why i have switched my training...


----------



## warren

it was

1- vanity

2- size to gt bigger

now its

1- performance in mma

2 vanity ( ahahaha just because i want to win fights doesnt mean im not vain )

3- size to keep at 155


----------



## BobBB

What do I train for ? Hell to get as Freaky as possible, to make rhul look like a wimp. No limits BB.


----------



## jjj

i just wanna look massive ang go 'GRRR' to people and make em fink jesus hes big, haha,

i want nomal people to think im guna crush em, fvck em, i will!!!


----------



## dan-mel

Got sick of been called a skinny little ....... and just wanted to be average size

Then got to an average size now want to be huge and i really enjoy lifting and seeing results.


----------



## evad

went for size and strength

but my real answer would be to keep busy

i like being bigger and strong but for much of my training time it has bee nabout enjoying lifting


----------



## Guest

oohh and so when ever i walk into an EX i can make her new boyfriend feel like a twig

and to scare the sh!t out of my future kids boyfriends


----------



## Charno

I think it's important to train the body as well as the mind.

So I try to lift heavy weights and read heavy books.

...

Plus I can get brainy and sporty chicks!


----------



## guinness

gain size and strength for a sense of achievement, if it was easy everyone would be doing it.

No phsychological issues here just a physical one.


----------



## oggy1992

to be powerfull and you cant really be powerfull without the muscle so you'll look good too:thumb:


----------



## rexjam

Ironhorse said:


> Maximal strength whilst having a decent looking body.


here here


----------



## donggle

size, i don't really care about the weights i'm lifting as long as i'm growing.


----------



## nathanlowe

Im looking to get to something similar to this.










Going to take me years but im determined. And then when i get to that size, who knows.


----------



## evad

dont get that tat though, god its poo


----------



## nathanlowe

davetherave said:


> dont get that tat though, god its poo


I dont think its that bad. Id rather get something like that then one of the big tribal ones that everybody has.


----------



## Beans

Pure un-adulterated MASS.

''It dosn't matter what you can lift, It matters what you look like you can lift''

Or somthing to that effect.


----------



## Beans

nathanlowe said:


> Im looking to get to something similar to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to take me years but im determined. And then when i get to that size, who knows.


Just drop to about 9% BF and your there mate.


----------



## gerg

Size, strength, speed, power, stamina, endurance, flexibility, to look good and feel good.


----------



## Rossy Balboa

I train for the hope that one day i will be a beast lol :thumb:


----------



## laurie g

i want to be soo huge that fireman would have to cut me out of my door way when i get stuck in it WALKING SIDEWAYS!!!


----------



## ZAXXXXX

I train to be strong and the size is just a nice side affect, so I'd have to say I do it for both.


----------



## Bonzer

I train because i enjoy it, the gym is like my second home... and not because i work there lol


----------



## steelicarus

where do u work mate?


----------



## Bulldozer

I train to boost my self confidence because i have a small Johnson :whistling:


----------



## Darylbethyname

i do it for strength, i love the feeling of being strong, and looking good is also a benefit


----------



## JakeJ16

I train to get as big as possible really, also to have alot of strength to impress.

Would kinda like to turn heads and attract the ladies, know what I mean? 

:lol:


----------



## Bonzer

steelicarus said:


> where do u work mate?


I work for Spindles Health Club in sachas hotel manchester city centre, (next to debenhams) only a very small gym but we all start out somewhere


----------



## Joshua

Goals are size, power and work capacity.

Aesthetics of lee priest (6wk out) and work capacity / VO2max of sean sherk.

Motivation is intrinsic - I just love lifting stuff.

J


----------



## ade74

Goals are size and strength yeah but its more than that- like lots of people already said I just love training, great feeling when you had a really good workout. Respect from other people too, thats a part of it, as well as getting noticed! also cos a long while back i wasnt in good shape and so its a sense of achievement to have got that put right, or got a lot better anyway.


----------



## steelicarus

mancuniankid said:


> I work for Spindles Health Club in sachas hotel manchester city centre, (next to debenhams) only a very small gym but we all start out somewhere


pmsl. i used to work there! anna is my cousin! that was my first ever gym job


----------



## Bonzer

steelicarus said:


> pmsl. i used to work there! anna is my cousin! that was my first ever gym job


Haha small world, wel looks like you went on to do well for yourself so hopefully i can:thumbup1:


----------



## steelicarus

mancuniankid said:


> Haha small world, wel looks like you went on to do well for yourself so hopefully i can:thumbup1:


its easy if you;ve got a bit of passion for helping people and a bit of humility to keep learning mate  great place to start, everyone that has worked there has gone on to management positions, albeit with other companies :tongue:


----------



## Bonzer

steelicarus said:


> its easy if you;ve got a bit of passion for helping people and a bit of humility to keep learning mate  great place to start, everyone that has worked there has gone on to management positions, albeit with other companies :tongue:


nothing makes me happier than helping people and getting good feedback from them(except money, my misses, the gym and man utd winning:thumb

Not many people that want the help there though...

Yeah am just currently on my nutrition and weight management case study, then doing my advance instructor next year, and one of the reasons for joining this site is to widen my knowledge...

I'm on the right track and i dont think i blame 1 guy for moving on lol, im going to be sticking around for a while yet but its not my dream to manage Spindles:tongue:

Cheers...


----------



## MasterBlaster

Where is the "So I dont commit homicide" one? I use the gym to get my aggression out before I go home... I checked the size and strength one and I imagine that there will continue to be a vast majority that are in the same category.


----------



## gerg

i want to tick them all


----------



## nothing2fear

I originally strated going to the gym as it was/is a way that I can shut myself off from work and everything else for an hour or two. But now i've got more involved into it definately training for both size and strength. It becomes an addiction


----------



## Jay-T

i train for ME


----------



## steelicarus

i wanna look like dis


----------



## Jay-T

steelicarus said:


> i wanna look like dis


if thats you in ur avi id say you already do lol


----------



## steelicarus

it is me *check facebook  (naked reps ya for that tho)

but i want bigger arms and less bodyfat  i got skinny arms

*edit: apart from my right that is


----------



## kboy

To get in to more womens knickers, that reminds me, I must take these off there bloody killing me.... :beer:


----------



## steelicarus

kboy said:


> To get in to more womens knickers, that reminds me, I must take these off there bloody killing me.... :beer:


ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Jojo 007

I train cos I never want to be fat again...saying that all I have done today is eat lol!


----------



## corbuk

Strength.


----------



## Jux

Started off being to just get healthy but then i experienced m first pump....

It was like having my first orgasm! Now i can't stop!


----------



## neildo

i train for 2 reasons; firstly cause it makes me feel good when my body is lookin better and more the way i want it to look....secondly; so that when i go to selections for army/raf i hopefully blow the general standard expected for cardio and strength out the water


----------



## BassJunkie

Size and Strength, I'm a twig now but I wanna be a tree trunk


----------



## Heineken

Started training to boost my self esteem. It's worked very well, I continue to train because it has become my main hobby! It was love at first squat tbh


----------



## Andrikos

I train cos it makes me better. getting noticed from women was the initial reason and still is one of them ,I think that s pretty healthy too.

I think it s in our nature to train . It s def not in our nature to sit around watch TV and eat pizza.Not what my ancestors did anyways.


----------



## steelicarus

Andrikos said:


> I train cos it makes me better. getting noticed from women was the initial reason and still is one of them ,I think that s pretty healthy too.
> 
> I think it s in our nature to train . It s def not in our nature to sit around watch TV and eat pizza.Not what my ancestors did anyways.


nice post...check out http://www.movnat.com/


----------



## Andypandy999

i only really started at the age of 17 mainly cos my mate had biceps and i thought,, damn i want some of those!!!!

So i trained my ass off and realised chicks liked a man with a bit of bulk, hence the obsession which lasted my 6 years, lol

great to be back in the gym though, looking forward to seeing the changes and hopefully my muscle memory will be good so i can buidl up fast

andy


----------



## Tommy10

...at first to help get over a back operation....now cause I feckin love it...addicted!

nothin beats the buzz of a good workout.....feelin healthy...pumped...confident.


----------



## Spangle1187

Confidence and feel good factor

Size

Strength

Watching Samuelson on WSM as a kid and thinking I want to do that ( in my own way )Great de-stresser

Being able to run for a bus/train/kick someones ball back to them without having a cardiac arrest. When I worked in London I watched this guy run for the train every morning and he was so out of condition that he spent the journey looking like he was having an athsma attack and moping the sweat with tissues - I will not be like this!


----------



## Spangle1187

Pelayo said:


> nothin beats the buzz of a good workout


How did I forget this one?

The buzz of a solid workout


----------



## evad

i'm going to change my original answer of "something to do"

to training for strength


----------



## Goose

Social hobby.

I love the attention when i'm out.. Fcuking feel them baby!


----------



## Jay.32

TO LOOK GOOD AND GET OUT OF THE HOUSE....


----------



## scout

I train because i have an image of me that i believe i can achieve. I also think that adding more size will give me more confidence on the rugby field!!


----------



## meatstick

Started training because I was fed up of looking like a little boy with skinny arms!!!

Now I i realise how much better it makes me feel, even if progress has been slow.

Some times it feels like a knowledge only myself and other gym using/active/sporty people are in on, leaving the rest of the nation to get fat or keep skinny arms!


----------



## frowningbudda

I started training becaues Ihad the body of a small child...

Allways been interested in sports, I used to to athletics as a teenager..

after 8 years of getting high and ****ing my body up I decided to take control and get bigger, enjoy living and constantly pushing the bar higher


----------



## Be(A)sT

I train so when I stamp on the ground it will shake and crack and the mighty impact will blow away all clothes of the nicest girls in the area, ow yeah and the terrified people will whisper "Oh my God..." :]

But seriously I think it is a duty of every human to self improve and aim for the perfection - fight with own weaknesses and master own body.


----------



## Freddo

To get body armour!


----------



## robisco11

i train so little kids cower behind thier mothers, pointing and asking what that 'thing' is as i walk past......one day......


----------



## solidcecil

because i fancied the girl that worked there and now am hooked


----------



## SOUTHMAN

i like how health and fitness is not an option lol


----------



## Hobbit JT

Bottom Line, for women.

Ive always been fat, lost a hell of a load of weight put on a small amount of muscle and still trying to get a very defined set of abs. I can see the top 4 and a bit of the next 2 down. Lower abs still covered by fat...


----------



## MrWilson

So i can eat crap and not get fat :thumb: oh and to kick ass and chew gum


----------



## BuildingThaBase

Read Post name.


----------



## keatesyboy

cuz there **** all else to do n it gives me a couple of hours away from the missus


----------



## Will101

Keeps me sane and helps improve self confidence.


----------



## mr.squatrack

Total domination of the earth.....

anybody know where i can purchase a good quality battle axe?


----------



## Howe

Keep me sane and to add some size!


----------



## lumpy

size and size with a bit of strength and a bit more strength


----------



## Dsahna

Size and strength


----------



## alabbadi

for me Muscle definition and condition, these are the vanity reasons

the serious reson would be to stay fit and healthy and hopefully a prolonged life

regards


----------



## Brawlerboy

To look good and get lots of sex basically!


----------



## omonkey

wylde99 said:


> Why isnt vanity there?
> 
> becaus thats why i train.


Your honesty is admirable mate ha ha


----------



## Guest

At the moment size but my long term goal is endurance.


----------



## VXR-Lovely

Strength size and then to look cut.


----------



## Nathrakh

Started out because I was very fat (at 27 I was 18st with around 39 inch waist), so finally got my act together I just worked until I managed to loose most of the blubber. Now, training's ingrained now...just something I do and like doing, and will hopefully get on stage finally some time soon too.


----------



## BigBiff

to pull hot middle aged women at a young age


----------



## dog5566

i work out for Smashing Pasties! and to be biger than all my mates,,


----------



## Adam T

dru0111 said:


> Started after I got knocked out by some chav at 15, turned into a chemical and mental addiction. Train for size, 99% of blokes do.


haha, i wouldnt have admitted that:laugh:


----------



## Nelson

BigBiff said:


> to pull hot middle aged women at a young age


To pull young attractive girls half my age, at my old age... :whistling:


----------



## SK-XO

Size and Strength. I don't do any sport atm, so endurance isn't an issue atm. My main goal is for size to get as big as I can get (natural) but obviously I want the strength to come with it  .


----------



## godsgifttoearth

power.

i play rugby, i want explosive power and speed


----------



## M_at

Shîts and giggles.

I discovered that lifting heavy things was fun and now want to do it as much as possible.


----------



## Guest

So when I walk down the street i scare little children and cats.


----------



## Barker

Con said:


> To look like a cartoon character and get 100% of black girls screaming at me and asking to feel my arms not only 70% like i get now:lol:


This.

Except the black girls must have large booty's.

no but really i have bits about me that i dont like, as everyone does, so a bit of muscle will make up for that hopefully...

And i think people look decent when they got muscle, hard to describe, i spose it is all down to vanity at the end of the day. Its more just to improve how i look as i arent pleased with it atm..


----------



## gold95

i want to get to the stage were when i walk in a room everyone turns round & say's 'that guy is a freak' (i don't want any that poofy he's got a nice body). it'll probably never happen but won't stop me trying...


----------



## DNC

BigBiff said:


> to pull hot middle aged women at a young age


ha,ha,as good a reason as any mate,how you finding it??


----------



## Mr. Shoulders

I train so I can train others and continue to compete myself


----------



## bassmonster

I do it for confidence


----------



## rodrigo

first of all size and too look generally fit and healthy


----------



## chickentuna

size dont really care how strong...


----------



## DRED

i think it can end up an addiction,i always said i would be 17 stone and when i got there it was not enough.

now i have got down to sub 16 but i look in the mirror and just see an everyday bloke lookin back.


----------



## Hendrix

So that girls go, **** you have an amazing body i want to **** you even more.

Just being honest.


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Con said:


> To look like a cartoon character and get 100% of black girls screaming at me and asking to feel my arms not only 70% like i get now:lol:


so when are you going to zimbabwe bro??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

DRED said:


> i think it can end up an addiction,i always said i would be 17 stone and when i got there it was not enough.
> 
> now i have got down to sub 16 but i look in the mirror and just see an everyday bloke lookin back.


 yep i always wanted 20+ inch arms and when i got them upto 21 inches they still looked small(to me) :confused1:


----------



## Guest

Where is the "To try and not be a fat [email protected]" choice?


----------



## MarkFranco

Ridiculous size and strength


----------



## Flash Gordon

of course for all women in this world...


----------



## bigbear21

to beat what i did the week/session before and to achieve my personal targets at the mo. it may change if i decide to compete


----------



## EchoSupplements

I voted size I think thats the closest to vanity lol, I actually really enjoy training but 'fun' isn't on the list either!


----------



## Matt 1

Size and strength, blatantly.

Who doesn't want to be the biggest and the strongest..


----------



## daniel84

Vanity. That'll be satisfied only with both size and strength.


----------



## Hard Trainer

Size but I do enjoy seeing myself upping the weights (who doesn't)


----------



## Guest

Partly an addiction because I feel good, partly because I don't want to go through life and not seeing what I want to see in the mirror. Plus because of my injury, only reason why started working out anyway, so obvious health reasons and I suppose always nice to know that if some skinny chav will want a fight and takes his top of like they do, then I could take ****, lol.


----------



## henleys

size and strength because if im getting stronger no doubt i'm getting bigger and if im getting bigger no doubt i'm getting stronger :cool2:


----------



## CoffeeFiend

Because its my secret ambition in life to become Batman and fight crime and tyranny!

Or i just hated being thin >_>


----------



## bizzlewood

Matt 1 said:


> Size and strength, blatantly.
> 
> Who doesn't want to be the biggest and the strongest..


same here

no point in big and struggling to open a jam jar for your gf


----------



## Peter VI

training for size and strength. Cant never get big enough mate. The bigger the better. Obviously strength counts as well.


----------



## powerhousepeter

enjoy pushing my self and getting results, and also the alpha feeling of throwing weight around


----------



## xpower

Size & strength.None out of 2 aint bad:lol:


----------



## ausbuilt

i wanna keep getting laid in my 40s  by ladies in their 20s ;-))


----------



## edwards1990

size and strength as there wasn't my first option which would be fun/venting stress


----------

